# Platy and a Guppy?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Quick question, Can a guppy sex with a platy?


I've been raising a batch of guppy fry and noticed the other day that one is more of agoldish color. I figured it must just be my imagination, but everytime I look into the tank, I can immediatly spot on fry as being far more coloful then the other, boring, gray guppies. 

My first thought was that it was from my female platy and my male swordtail, but after a week or two I think the body looks a lot more like a guppy...

Any idea who this little frys daddy might be?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No, I'm told they can't cross-breed.


----------



## arcenciel (Jul 17, 2006)

When I bred guppies, every 1 in 15 or so was that colour. Usually it will be a female too, and it is an "albino" guppy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppy bodies come in gray, gold, and albino. It just happens. Platies can't cross with guppies. When your gold guppy has babies of it's own, some of them will also have gold bodies, or at least they should. Crossing one of those goldbodied fry back to the parent will result in a whole bunch of golds.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like you have a gold bodied Guppy fry. Gold and albino are recessive genes and can be carried for generations before showing up. There's nothing wrong with it, just a different base body color and it can be either sex. Enjoy it and see how it turns out.
Tony


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

If it turns out female, and I sex it with a male fency, what are the odds that the offspring will be a Gold colored Fancy guppy? I realize this might be a pretty specific question, but maybe someone can point me in the direction of information about this subject? 

I've seen pictures of a gold/fancy guppy and I would love to have one.


----------

